# Scam alert: Do not attend any presentations  at the grand mayan, mayan palace or any



## Iweid16 (Jun 21, 2016)

DO NOT ATTEND ANY PRESENTATIONS AT THE GRAND MAYAN, MAYAN PALACE OR ANY RESORTS OWNED BY VIDANTA/VIDA VACATIONS. THEIR SOLE PURPOSE IS TO RUN TIMESHARE/VACATION PACKAGE SCAMS!!!

In May of 2016, my husband and I were on vacation in Playa del Carmen, Mexico, and stayed at both The Grand Mayan and the Mayan Palace in the Vidanta Resort. When we checked in, the hotel representative told us we could receive a 10% discount off of all services and restaurants at the resort during our stay, a free breakfast and $200.00 cash. This was in exchange for attending a 90 minute presentation to inform timeshare owners of mandatory disclosures about the timeshare industry. NO MATTER WHAT THEY TELL YOU, DO NOT ATTEND ANY PRESENTATIONS! We were suckered into it and it turned into a 7 HOUR barrage involving 5 sales agents trying to get my husband and I to purchase a vacation membership at the Vida resorts. 

After refusing all offers, Victor Romero was supposed to sign us out and give us the cash as promised. Instead, he offered us yet another vacation package. I explained to him that we did not want to purchase any vacation packages and that, if anything, we wanted to sell the timeshare we already own. With that information, he offered a vacation membership worth $68,800.  With the trade-in value of our timeshare at $66,300, we would pay $2,600 and also get a vacation membership. In addition, we would have to pay the transfer fees and Vida would purchase our timeshare. With this information, we agreed on the purchase in order to get rid of our timeshare, which is extremely difficult to do on the open market. 

Mr. Romero then had Tania Ivan, who claimed to be an attorney, prepare and sign the paperwork with us. I asked her again if this transaction 100% guaranteed that the timeshare we were “trading-in” would be purchased by Vida and we would no longer be responsible for the maintenance fees.  She assured us that once the title transfer company, Equity Acquisition Services (“EAS”), received the deed and other necessary documentation, the sale was guaranteed.  On a side note, after reviewing the paperwork when I returned home, it seems as though Ms. Ivan is not an attorney and is in fact just another sales representative.

We returned from vacation 2 weeks later, which is why it took so long to figure out that we had been scammed. In hindsight, I should have researched the companies as soon as I left the presentation but because we stayed at the resort that would be handling the transaction and we had no problems while on vacation, we assumed it was legitimate transaction. However, I still felt I should check out the title transfer company before sending my timeshare documentation.  

I was horrified to find HUNDREDS of complaints, scam alerts and fraudulent activity associated with Equity Acquisition Service and the vacation packages being sold at the same resort where we had stayed.  The complaints all had the same issue; EAS gives the impression that once they have your documentation and you pay the closing fees, the timeshare is no longer your responsibility. In all of the research online, I found that EAS was demanding additional sums of money to complete the transaction. They would then hold the deeds for a year, not completing any sales of the owners’ timeshares, while forcing owners to continue to pay the maintenance fees. If anyone complained, EAS then offered to sell the timeshare back to the owner at a “discount”. When people complained to Vida Vacations, they did not want to refund the purchase of the vacation membership.

After reading this, I promptly emailed Ivy Palmer, the EAS rep that had contacted me and informed her that I was not going to continue with the fraudulent transaction.  Ms. Palmer did not respond to my email.
Another representative called me later on that day from EAS and offered to SELL me back my own timeshare for $3,500.00!  I told her absolutely not.  Somehow the EAS rep was trying to make me believe that even though they do not possess my deed and even though no transfer proceedings had begun, that I would have to “buy back” my timeshare if I didn’t choose to proceed.  The contract was signed under false pretenses, with a company that has numerous complaints and cases of fraud against them! There was no way I would send them money and “hope” that my case will be different.  Another questionable fact is that Equity Acquisition Services’ board of directors is just one person - Neil E. Paulsen as president, treasurer, secretary and vice president.

I immediately called Vida Vacations to cancel the Private Reserve Travel Collection vacation package attached to this transaction and request a full refund. I have attempted numerous times to cancel this transaction with no resolve.  No one has called me back and the few people I have spoken to all pass me on to someone else. To this day, no one has returned my calls or answered my email.  This is the typical behavior of an unscrupulous company.  Once they have your money, they don’t care what happens.  The Riviera Mayan sales office claims that Melina Alarcon has the authority to cancel my service and provide a refund. The number I was given by customer service to reach her directly was a nonworking telephone number.

I suspect after numerous complaints, the vacation package company, currently known as Private Reserve Travel Collection (“PRTC”), changed their name in 2015.  PRTC filed a fictitious name registration with the Arizona Dept. of State on Sept. 30th, 2015.  PRTC now only has a Facebook page and their own website online. I cannot find any information online about anyone who has booked any vacations through them. 

I went to the PRTC Reservation website to check if what is actually offered matches the information we were presented by Victor Romero.  I did numerous searches for 2016 and 2017.  The deep discounts, nor the availability of 4 and 5 star locations in major cities were shown on the website.  There were 2 and 3 star locations, at best, and in outer towns.  The information he presented to us was fabricated. Mr. Romero did not show us any of these rates on the actually booking website. We were shown pictures and quoted prices verbally so he could have made up anything and we had no way of confirming it to be true until after our purchase.

Grupo Vidanta is developer of the properties where this vacation membership scheme takes place. The following names of resorts and services are the under their umbrella: Vidanta Group; Vida Vacations; Mayan Palace; Private Reserve Travel Collection; Vacation Privileges; Grand Mayan Riviera Maya; The Grand Luxxe; The Grand Bliss; Sea Garden Hotels; and  Ocean Breeze Hotels. They are operating out of numerous locations in Mexico which makes it difficult to pin point who to contact in this ring of deception. When staying there, their sales people rope guests into fraudulent transactions, which is what happened to me and my husband.

I have found nothing but complaints of fraud online involving Equity Acquisition Services and all resorts that are a part of the Vidanta/Vida Vacations membership.  They are selling vacation memberships under the disguise of freeing timeshare owners of their monthly fees by offering to buy or “trade-in” one’s timeshare with the bonus of getting a discount on vacation packages. These deceptive practices are  unacceptable and the only way to get Vidanta to stop this scam is to let as many people as possible know about our experience.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 21, 2016)

Is there a question here?

If you think you are warning anyone here about deceptive sales practices, you're preaching to the choir. TUG has been at the forefront of warning prospective buyers and helping people rescind purchases made under false pretenses for years. And it isn't just Vidanta. There are other bad actors in this game.

If they took advantage of you, where have you been? Had you found us within the first week after your purchase we would've helped you too.

Sorry you didn't give us a chance.

Jim


----------



## Iggyearl (Jun 21, 2016)

Vida has a complaint remediation section that is associated with one "Karen Rose."  You may see that name if you frequent all of the complaint sites.  The fact that EAS is a separate company and the promise of the sale of your timeshare was verbal, makes the whole transaction difficult.  You actually owe Vida the full amount.

The only resolution that seems to work (for some) is too complain on all the different "complaint sites" with the hope of getting some recognition from "Karen Rose."  Some people have come to an agreement with Vida, and they have posted that their complaint has been satisfied and they are not allowed to give details.  This means you have to go to "Pissedconsumer," "Ripoffreport," "Consumeraffairs,"  "Complaintsboard," and any other place you can find.  Someone from Vida will post a phone number saying that they are sorry you are unhappy, and they want to make the situation right.  It may work.  It may not.

As Jim said, this is not news to the TUG community.  Many Tuggers own at Vida and many Tuggers use Vida.  But they are aware of the pitfalls of sales associates.  You have learned a lot - very quickly.  Hopefully you will get a resolution to your situation.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 23, 2016)

*2 transactions and 2 choices*

Dear Iweid16,

Transaction ONE

It sounds like you BOUGHT some sort of "exit package" for $ 2600 

Private Reserve Travel Collection  - the one page website shows pictures of Various Vidanta resorts and requires a member number / password to see actual available weeks or details
*** <added for TUG members & readers - This appears to be a part of the entity known as ICE- International Cruise and Excursion Gallery .>I believe they have existed since 1997 .
***additional added - Vida Lifestyle (ie Vida Dollars ) is connected / managed by ICE and this is stated at the bottom of the Vida Lifestyle Website Login .
Vidanta / Vida has a long time relationship with ICE as we were given a 1 or 2 year membership with our 2006/07  Mayan Palace/ Grupo Mayan purchase . Since cruising is not our thing we never used it 


It probably gives you the right to reserve xx weeks at $ xx
For example - a 1 bedroom Mayan Palace suite = $800 / Grand Mayan =$1100
Some exit packages allow you to use all the weeks at one time while others are spread out over a number of years. It will  be most usable from mid April - mid Dec . ( ie not peak snowbird season unless you get lucky; as these packages have no ARP ( Advanced Reservation Period/ Priority )

If it were a 10 week exit package you prepaid $ 260 per week . That is about what an RCI exchange fee and yearly membership would cost and the usage cost I listed is about an average cost of MF for a recent Vidanta/ Vida  ownership contract.
.
My information comes from reading many TUG threads  . Your package may differ 
This "exit package " does not appear to be a scam . Whether or not it is good value is to be determined by you and how you use it .

Use or loose ( your money is already spent for the upfront package cost ) and you are past the rescind time frame .

****
Transaction TWO

Vidanta / Vida / Mayan has done "trade in' for many years . In recent years many/ most  seem to be completed ,(especially) WHEN  the purchase is a full TS (RTU) Vidanta contract , where the purchaser is paying $ 15,000  or more . The better the " tradeability quality" ( ie - it will sell quickly on ebay for $1+ ) the more likely the TS traded in is out of your name and life .
Marriotts , Hyatts ,Worldmarks ,Wyndham etc. are likely to be transferred since their ebay value is often above zero $. Resort xx in Podunk - not so much . Again - this is anecdotal information acquired by reading TUG posts & threads .

The Vida TS salesforce(s) seem to work with a range of acquisition / transfer companies . They also seem to differ by resort city location in Mexico. A variety of company names have been listed in TUG posts,involving a " TS trade  in " for equity in  acquiring a Vidanta / Vida RTU membership contract .


 I also googled EAS / Equity Acquisitation Service (Cancun RM ) and their game does seem to be call you back and "resell " you your trade in for as many dollars as they can get .
*** < added - there also seems to be more complaints on Pissed Consumer about EAS and the Vidanta RM / Cancun area location than other locations > 

More than one TUG member who was OK with keeping the "trade in " has given this type of operation  a " low ball offer and has had it accepted .
Start at $ 1 and don't go above say $300 knowing that : other than your signature on some documents it is unlikely any transfer has taken place and it is also likely the TS HOA will want next years MF from YOU anyway . 


Doing and paying nothing may achieve the same result - but you are not as IN CONTROL the same way as if you pay$100- $200 for your paperwork .
Peace of mind may be worth a few dollars .

Try contacting the Karen Rose / member services email 
and calmly explain . 

If your total paid cash was the $ 2600 and the "exit package " works similar to above : I would ask for a $ 300 resort credit ( can be used for meals , massages etc ) for each of your first 2 usages of the exit package weeks at a Vidanta  resort .I am  sure this can be put in writing by Member Services / Karen Rose - in return for your removal of your posting.
If you can negotiate an even better resolution - that's great . 

When you have lemons make lemonade .

These are wonderful resorts with hard working resort staff . ( and hard sell TS presentations )  It sounds like you enjoyed the vacation , so perhaps use what you bought  . Avoid going to breakfast for $200 and 10% off 

You may think by posting  names you are going to damage someone's reputation  . I think you are instead enhancing their future TS sales job prospects at another resort .
You are giving them the equivalent of a Linkedin positive job performance review for other Mexican resort TS sales forces .  

TUG is called TIMESHARE USERS GROUP  because most regular readers want to use what they own in a way that maximizes our vacation enjoyment .
Stick around and read .

.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 24, 2016)

*ATTORNEY - usages of the word and definition / see usage  paragraph 3 of OP*

ATTORNEY - A person who acts for another in business or legal matters.

In the USA - typically a lawyer .

Per  wikapedia :under the definition lawyer 

Canada - Common law lawyers are formally and properly called barristers & solicitors but should not be referred to as "attorneys" since that term has a different meaning in Canadian usage .

Barrister and solicitor are used in the UK and some other English speaking countries as well.

****
An interesting  use of a term that would be interpreted one way by a USA buyer but can be used in Mexican TS sales without repercussions . 

.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Iweid16 said:


> DO NOT ATTEND ANY PRESENTATIONS AT THE GRAND MAYAN, MAYAN PALACE OR ANY RESORTS OWNED BY VIDANTA/VIDA VACATIONS. THEIR SOLE PURPOSE IS TO RUN TIMESHARE/VACATION PACKAGE SCAMS!!!
> 
> In May of 2016, my husband and I were on vacation in Playa del Carmen, Mexico, and stayed at both The Grand Mayan and the Mayan Palace in the Vidanta Resort. When we checked in, the hotel representative told us we could receive a 10% discount off of all services and restaurants at the resort during our stay, a free breakfast and $200.00 cash. This was in exchange for attending a 90 minute presentation to inform timeshare owners of mandatory disclosures about the timeshare industry. NO MATTER WHAT THEY TELL YOU, DO NOT ATTEND ANY PRESENTATIONS! We were suckered into it and it turned into a 7 HOUR barrage involving 5 sales agents trying to get my husband and I to purchase a vacation membership at the Vida resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello Iweid16 or Anyone with Imput on this situation.
I have just gotten back from Cancun and fell for the scam of the Vidante TS group with them promising the world of how this is such a good financial investment and all the money that I can make from this purchase plus be able to vacation in style.

1) I am wondering how you made out with refusing to give the EAS your money or deed to your timeshare? I am in the same situation and have them calling me daily. 

2)I wrote up a letter asking them to cancel my contract and refund me. I called the credit card to dispute...they say no way is that possible based on the info that I provided them as it is stated in the contract. Anyone know anyway around this? They told me to contact the resort and ask them to send me the info that they told me verbally in writing. I somehow dont think that I am going to get this in writing from Vidante in fact snowballs in hell seem more likely

3) I have contacted several companies that offer to get you out of your contract by having it cancelled. One company wants a fee upfront(100% guaranteed or my money back and 15% commission on any deposit fee that they are able to recover for me) to do this(another scam??) and the other company will only charge me if they are able to cancel. They are telling me that I will lose all of my deposit. Has anyone had any luck using this type of company and getting their deposit refunded?

4)On the timeshare scam retaliation article it lists a website of www.nacaa.net/consumerinfo.htm to report the scam to every agency on this site. When I tried to access this website it sent me to Garcinia Cambogia Reviews. Not sure this is going to help my cause...any ideas?

5)So wondering the best course of action to get this cancelled and my refund deposit back

6) long story to short if I have to keep this...is there a way to make money on this by selling the weeks somewhere else? Or is this really a pipe dream that these A-holes told me to make the sale?

My whole story is below...its so sad, as it just echo's what so many have written here

Victimized by Vidante Vultures

Like so many others, I have been victimized by Vidante’s Villains on the 16Jan2017 while on holiday in Cancun. I went to the timeshare presentation as I wanted to see the Mayan Palace. I am a RCI member and had a tossup between staying in Cancun at the Sunset Marina or at the Mayan Palace. I choose the Sunset this trip, so wanted to check out the Mayan for next time. WOW!! WHAT A HUGE MISTAKE!!!

I HAVE NEVER REGRETTED ANYTHING MORE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!


I was fed the lies, that this was a great financial investment, I can rent out my weeks, all the extra weeks that I will have (I only go on holidays one week a year) or I can trade them in to some company and get money that way as the weeks at the Mayan are special, one week at the Mayan is like two weeks anywhere else, you will make a ton of cash! In fact my Dad, who is an owner, has made 7200.00USD this month of already-Jan2017. Another guy made 184,000.00USD last year. He has a website, you can too!!  Put it on VRBO, Craigslist, SFX, Vida Lifestyle all of it, you can do anything with all these weeks. You can travel the world as well if you choose. Just look at this website, see how wonderful it is and look at this big book, you can go to all those places as well because the Mayan Palace weeks are special, they are worth so much more…..AND SO THE FLEECING  CONTINUES

You have a timeshare? In Florida? OMG!! You need to get rid of it right away, the cap has just been lifted off, what they can charge for maintenance fees. Your fees are going to go through the roof!! We can help you with that, in fact we will credit you a shit ton of cash for your timeshare and take it right off the price of our beautiful, no maintenance fee suites. We will get rid of that timeshare for you, just sign on the dotted line and in 150 days, poof your timeshare is gone!! NO more maintenance fees and transferred out of your name, no problem! All for the low, low price of 1897.00USD but wait there’s more, we will even take that off the price of our beautiful suite and credit it back to you. BUT WAIT THERE’S MORE…

This all happened on Monday, 16Jan2017, we arrived at the Mayan at 0900 and left at 6:00 that night. We had only had breakfast that morning of course, like so many other people’s story. Tuesday morning I tried to get a hold of Clint Keating, our sales rep and fellow Canadian, as he had given me his contact info and assured me that he was there for me. If I had any questions, get a hold of him. Also he told me that he would give me Ahmed’s contact info because he was from the same place as I am and he knew all these sports teams who were just clamouring for these Ambassador certificates, only owners have them because the Mayan is special of course!! He was getting phone calls all the time from people who wanted these Ambassador certificates, no problem, he’s there for me!! Well trying to get a hold of Clint Keating was like being ghosted after a bad tinder date, so Ahmed and all those contacts…..bye bye.


By Wednesday I had huge buyer’s remorse, freaking over the cost, feeling extremely overwhelmed, what had I gotten myself into?? How will I ever be able to sell all of these weeks to ever get my money back?? I went out to the Mayan Palace determined to cancel and that’s when I met Rosario Aceves, my next Vidante Villain. I told her my tale of woe, I didn’t understand the program, it is was too much money, I would lose my RCI points that I paid good hard cash for because this company is getting my timeshare out of my name in 150 days….and I got the whole song and dance again AND I FELL FOR IT AGAIN!!! TWICE IN ONE WEEK!! I AM SO MAD FOR ALLOWING MYSELF TO FALL VICTIM TO THESE VULTURES NOT ONCE BUT TWICE!!! They talk such a good talk, it sounded so wonderful….I can make how much money? Are you sure??? Oh yes you are a smart lady, make a website and sell the weeks…see how these folks did it? See the money that we sent them, see the money that this guy made? 184,000.00USD in one year!! That could be you!! You are such a smart lady, you can do it because you are a single mother just like me. Us women…we are smart, YOU CAN DO IT!! 3 hours later, 2100.00USD knocked off the price and my cab paid back to Cancun, lied to and victimized yet again.

I didn’t realize the extent of the fleecing until I got home, my 5 days gone, by the time I really started reading the paperwork…WTF??? This isn’t what I was told…WTF??? I bought this timeshare in the Yucatan, what is this Nuevo Vallarta?? Are you kidding me??  What is this SFX that I am a member of? Where are all the lovely properties that I can exchange for?? WTF?? What is there 20-30 on that exchange??? Are you kidding me??   I immediately googled Vidante and guess what comes up, again and again… MY STORY!!! I have now read many website and articles regarding getting scammed in Mexico and I FEEL SICK!! I can’t believe that these people are allowed to prey on innocent victims who just want to enjoy their lovely space and place. I had Clint Keating sit right across the table from me and lie straight to my face for how many hours? If his lips were moving he was lying.  I feel victimized by Vidante and I am going to tell everyone I know and don’t know, to stay away from these VULTURES. I will be sounding the horn, far and wide, all through the lands, warning other people to RUN the other way if they are approached to attend a Vidante sales presentation. I had thought with the Cirque du Soleil being a part of this resort, that it would give it some credibility and a sense of trustworthiness. Apparently not!  I guess that is why I signed all those papers disclaiming and distancing Cirque du Soleil from these villains.

I have been lied to and told things that simply were not true. This is so wrong on so many levels and these people have to be stopped. Everyone needs to be warned about these

 VIDANTE VULTURES   VIDANTE VICTIMIZES   MAYAN PALACE MAFIA

BROKE BY VIDANTE AND THEY CALL IT BLISS     VICTIMIZED BY VIDANTE VULTURES

This is a timeshare tragedy and my story will be told to help other avoid getting trapped in Vidante’s TS sales web of deceit, deception and dastardly deeds!!

So sad to have been suckered by these sharks!!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 2, 2017)

Since the legal rescission period has expired, you may have difficulty getting out of the contract you signed. If you feel you were defrauded, there may be help from PROFECO, the Mexican consumer protection agency. Use the search function here in TUG to find many many threads about this subject. You are not the first person who has presented this way. MOST IMPORTANTLY- DO NOT sign up with ANY 'Get you out of your timeshare' outfit. They will take your money and you'll still have the timeshare.

Also search for customerservice@vidanta.mx (I think). They answer as 'Karen Rose'. Others have come back and asked us to delete derogatory posts as 'they have come to an amicable agreement', so I know they have broad power to modify contracts. 

We wish you well, and hope you can get some satisfaction. We are fully aware of their sales practices, and also that there is a short 'cooling off' period and they make sure you are kept too busy and happy to read the contract, when in fact, THAT's what you should be doing.

Keep us informed, Michelle. It won't be easy. They will play hard-ball.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 2, 2017)

"They told me to contact the resort and ask them to send me the info that they told me verbally in writing." - This is a euphemistic way of telling you that if it isn't in the contract, it isn't an agreement.  My interpretation of this is that the cc company is telling you that the dispute has failed or will fail.

Never pay any upfront fees to anyone, no matter what they promise.  Don't be offended, but you've already fallen for a Mexican timeshare and scammers see you as a mark because of that.  Don't throw good money after bad.

And about renting the units, here is my logic:  If it were so easy for you to rent your units at a profit, they wouldn't sell you the timeshare, they would retain all interest and rent exclusively as a resort.

DO write detailed complaints in every medium you can find.


----------



## pittle (Feb 2, 2017)

Contact grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Since the legal rescission period has expired, you may have difficulty getting out of the contract you signed. If you feel you were defrauded, there may be help from PROFECO, the Mexican consumer protection agency. Use the search function here in TUG to find many many threads about this subject. You are not the first person who has presented this way. MOST IMPORTANTLY- DO NOT sign up with ANY 'Get you out of your timeshare' outfit. They will take your money and you'll still have the timeshare.
> 
> Also search for customerservice@vidanta.mx (I think). They answer as 'Karen Rose'. Others have come back and asked us to delete derogatory posts as 'they have come to an amicable agreement', so I know they have broad power to modify contracts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Jim! Its time to play ball...I will keep you posted on how the game progresses!


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> "They told me to contact the resort and ask them to send me the info that they told me verbally in writing." - This is a euphemistic way of telling you that if it isn't in the contract, it isn't an agreement.  My interpretation of this is that the cc company is telling you that the dispute has failed or will fail.
> 
> Never pay any upfront fees to anyone, no matter what they promise.  Don't be offended, but you've already fallen for a Mexican timeshare and scammers see you as a mark because of that.  Don't throw good money after bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and taking time to comment! I really  appreciate it! It makes things feel like I am not quite so alone in this with people taking the time to add some words of wisdom !    and for this I am grateful


----------



## jenmcnitt (Feb 3, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with the Private Reserve Travel Collection package that is being offered when you say no several times during one of their presentations?  The cost was dropped to below 5k to join this travel "club".

I was told though that it can not be cancelled like you can the timeshare option.  I am now feeling that it may have been misrepresented though after reading my paperwork a bit more and I am conserned that the weekly room rental costs may be more than the $800 max they quoted me during the presentations.

Does anyone have this program who can help verify rental costs at other resorts?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi jenmcnitt,
What you bought - is generally termed on TUG as :

"An exit package "

What it does not likely,have is any ARP ( advanced reservation priority / booking window )  .
In essence - this means getting peak snowbird season will be difficult .

Vidanta builds in pesos and collects MF in dollars - so they build lots of units
to accommodate snowbird owners with ARP's of 6 months to 1 year and exchangers who
plan ahead 12 months plus .

This generally leaves lots of space from late April to,early Dec .
Vidanta works to fill them via various strategies and business relationships.

My Vidanta contract has a pay on use only " bonus week" - but it has restrictions that limit
Feb & March use ( ie bookable only 45 days ahead - those 2 months )

They also use :
Exit packages such as PRTC
SFX , RCI , Interval International, ('exchange companies)
Golfing website deals
hotel,booking websites
Selling summer vacation -Mexican National,Contracts to the growing Mexican middle  class
etc etc.

Figure out how many weeks you get for the " below 5 K " 

- and what size suite . Are  they all usable at Vidanta  resorts WITHOUT  a exchanger resort fee ?  RCI and ll  and others - now pay a
$ 11 per day / per person at Vidanta RM and NV.  ( ie - a 2 bedroom with 6 people will be about $ 500 week in resort fee cost ) .

Hope this helps .
.


----------



## jenmcnitt (Feb 4, 2017)

I went back to the sales office today and complained quite a bit.  Be forewarned that if you subscribe to this program you can not get your money back like you can for the timeshares they sell.  I thought this would be covered by the 5 day back out law but it is not.  

It would have been better for me to say yes to the timeshare pitch and then back out then to have gone with this program in the end.

They did cancel the timeshare equity trade and gave me a partial refund.  I am paying about half of the original price they started at now.

Will see how the program actually works out in the long run.  I did get a free reserve week, but I am hesitant on going to another one of their properties at this point.  Will see how I feel about the program after I get the rest of the paperwork in the mail.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 4, 2017)

Hmm, I wasn't aware that the 5 days didn't apply to the exit package - could be. A question: did you go to the sales office or to Member Services (the contracts people) - usually located in different places?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2017)

its fairly common for a sales office to CLAIM there is no ability to cancel in the hopes you will just agree and let them keep more of your money.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Rescission rights for exit packages are sometimes different than timeshare purchases even in the US.  Some states require that rescission rights apply to these programs while others do not.  If they are subject to rescission in Mexico, then I am sure that Vida complies and puts the rescission language somewhere in the contract.  Go over it with a fine tooth comb to make sure, don't take the word of the sale office.  You can always write up a rescission letter.  Make a copy and send it in.  That way if it is subject to rescission you have complied.


----------



## jenmcnitt (Feb 4, 2017)

There is no rescission language at all in the contract.   I specifically asked about the 5 days and showed a couple people the Mexican law online.  I would not even know where to send a letter as that usual information was not provided.

I talked to the highest manager of the vacation club in the office.

The only ways to get out is to show hardship by either loosing your job or have a death in the family.

They showed me the line in the contract I signed that says that the deposit (which was the full payment) is not refundable.

Maybe it will be ok in the end, but I was feeling ill when I was there and everything sounded better then it may end up being for what was paid.

I just talked to someone else who has a similar program with another company and she was happy with it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 4, 2017)

jenmcnitt said:


> There is no rescission language at all in the contract.   I specifically asked about the 5 days and showed a couple people the Mexican law online.  I would not even know where to send a letter as that usual information was not provided.
> 
> I talked to the highest manager of the vacation club in the office.
> 
> ...



Since you are easily beyond the 5-day rescission period, whether you have that right or not, I recommend writing to their customer service team as Pittle suggested above.

Personally I don't believe what they have told you.  And if you have rights to rescind, they should also refund in full all that you've paid (i.e., the deposit).
If you were within the 5 days, I'd definitely send the rescission letter whether you believe them or not--what would it hurt to at least try?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2017)

I did read in another thread in the Vistana forum that there is a rescission period written in to the contract for their Explorer Package. The same type of package being discussed here. I doubt any company would write a rescission right in to the contract unless they had to. It could be differing laws based on state, not sure if jenmcnitt bought in Riviera Maya or Nuevo Vallarta. RM is in Quintana Roo, the same state as Lagunamar.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 5, 2017)

Iweid16 said:


> DO NOT ATTEND ANY PRESENTATIONS AT THE GRAND MAYAN, MAYAN PALACE OR ANY RESORTS OWNED BY VIDANTA/VIDA VACATIONS. THEIR SOLE PURPOSE IS TO RUN TIMESHARE/VACATION PACKAGE SCAMS!!!
> 
> In May of 2016, my husband and I were on vacation in Playa del Carmen, Mexico, and stayed at both The Grand Mayan and the Mayan Palace in the Vidanta Resort. When we checked in, the hotel representative told us we could receive a 10% discount off of all services and restaurants at the resort during our stay, a free breakfast and $200.00 cash. This was in exchange for attending a 90 minute presentation to inform timeshare owners of mandatory disclosures about the timeshare industry. NO MATTER WHAT THEY TELL YOU, DO NOT ATTEND ANY PRESENTATIONS! We were suckered into it and it turned into a 7 HOUR barrage involving 5 sales agents trying to get my husband and I to purchase a vacation membership at the Vida resorts.
> 
> ...


Is it even within the realm of possibility that one could get a $66,000 vacation package for $2600?  Plus, get rid of a timeshare for you?  And your blaming them?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianoetudes (Feb 5, 2017)

jenmcnitt said:


> There is no rescission language at all in the contract. I specifically asked about the 5 days and showed a couple people the Mexican law online. I would not even know where to send a letter as that usual information was not provided.



The 5-day rescind is in clause #11. GENERAL PROVISIONS as follows:

...
Member has the right to cancel this Contract within five business days from the date Member signed this Contract (for purposes of this clause Sunday is the only non business day) by doing one of the following: (i) returning all documentation to the Member Services representative at the Resort where the Contract was signed and obtaining a signed receipt therefor within five business days from the date Member signed this Contract; or (ii) sending written notification by certified mail, return receipt requested, within five business days from the date Member Signed this Contract, to the Contact Center, with address at Paseo de la Marina Sur #220, Marina Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco 48335 Mexico. Company has the right to cancel this Contract within two business days from the date Member signed this Contract. In the event of cancellation either by Member or by Company, Company will reimburse monies paid by Member within 15 days after the date of cancellation. In the event of termination by Member more than five business  days from the date Member signed, no monies will be refunded. Notwithstanding any other provision of this Contract, the Company shall bear no risk of labor disturbances, acts of God or any other occurrence beyond the reasonable control of the Company, or for indirect, consequential, special, punitive or other damages to Member. In the event that anyone or more of the provisions of this Contract shall for any reason be held to be invalid or illegal in any respect, such invalidity shall not affect or impair the enforceability of any other provision herein. Member should not sign this Contract before reading and fully understanding it or if it contains any blank spaces other than the signature of Company.

Note I have some issues copy-paste above paragraph from adobe acrobat.


----------



## jenmcnitt (Feb 5, 2017)

The Private Reserve Travel Collection contract (their current exit program) has no such clause unfortunately.  

There is a cancellation clause, but it states if you cancel the payment already made is not refundable.

I was told the 5 day cancellation period is only for timeshare purchases.  This travel program they talked me into instead is not a timeshare purchase though I can still use it to buy weeks at their resorts and other timeshares.  We'll see.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 6, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Since the legal rescission period has expired, you may have difficulty getting out of the contract you signed. If you feel you were defrauded, there may be help from PROFECO, the Mexican consumer protection agency. Use the search function here in TUG to find many many threads about this subject. You are not the first person who has presented this way. MOST IMPORTANTLY- DO NOT sign up with ANY 'Get you out of your timeshare' outfit. They will take your money and you'll still have the timeshare.
> 
> Also search for customerservice@vidanta.mx (I think). They answer as 'Karen Rose'. Others have come back and asked us to delete derogatory posts as 'they have come to an amicable agreement', so I know they have broad power to modify contracts.
> 
> ...


Hello Jim
Do you have any suggestion as to what to do about the resale company and how to get our of their clutches? I have them calling me daily!
thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2017)

What resale company? One you called regarding getting you out of the purchase, or Vidanta's on getting rid of your trade-in? I screen calls and don't answer those I don't know. Just because a phone rings doesn't mean you have to answer.

Jim


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 6, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> What resale company? One you called regarding getting you out of the purchase, or Vidanta's on getting rid of your trade-in? I screen calls and don't answer those I don't know. Just because a phone rings doesn't mean you have to answer.
> 
> Jim


Hello Jim
The company is Timeshare Resale Market, regarding Vidanta getting rid of my trade-in. They want 1897.00USD to complete the paperwork regarding what I signed with Vidanta to do the so-called transfer of my timeshare. They told me 150days from the day I pay to it being totally transferred out of my name and never having to pay maintenance fees again. From the horror stories that I am reading on the internet, this would be a foolish move on my part to give more money. So my question is: what recourse do I have to avoid getting scammed again regarding this timeshare transfer of the trade in from Vidanta?


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 6, 2017)

Michele88 said:


> Hello Jim
> The company is Timeshare Resale Market, regarding Vidanta getting rid of my trade-in. They want 1897.00USD to complete the paperwork regarding what I signed with Vidanta to do the so-called transfer of my timeshare. They told me 150days from the day I pay to it being totally transferred out of my name and never having to pay maintenance fees again. From the horror stories that I am reading on the internet, this would be a foolish move on my part to give more money. So my question is: what recourse do I have to avoid getting scammed again regarding this timeshare transfer of the trade in from Vidanta?



If the contracts are still in your name, there is no reason you can't sell or give them away yourself, presumably at a much lower cost and without paying a questionable outfit up front.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> If the contracts are still in your name, there is no reason you can't sell or give them away yourself, presumably at a much lower cost and without paying a questionable outfit up front.


Hello Ty1on 
The contracts(deed?) is still in my name from my original timeshare purchase in 2009. So what is the ramification if I do not comply with the paperwork that i signed with Vidanta for the trade in of my original timeshare? I tell them that I do not want to transfer and they just go away? 
They demand more money from me in order for me to buy back my timeshare from them even though I have given them nothing? 
The only thing that they have is the paperwork from Vidanta. It has been suggested to offer them a low ball # for them to go away? Can anyone tell me what they have successfully done to keep their original timeshare in their name and what is the cost associated with this? According to the paperwork I  signed with Vidanta, I can buy back my timeshare from Timeshare Resale Co. within 10days of signing the paperwork (from Vidanta) at a cost of no more than one half of the Equity Credit given. SO I can BUY back my timeshare for 8,450.00USD ....WHEN HELL FREEZES OVER MAYBE...PROBABLY NOT EVEN THEN!!
Wondering the best course of action to deal with this?
Thanks!


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 6, 2017)

vidanta never wanted your timeshare.  You never got any money for your timeshare.  They inflated the asking price of what they sold you so they could make it look like a timeshare trade-in.  It was in fact an "allowance" that brought the purchase price down to what it would have been if you had walked in without any timeshare and said "No" until they got to that point.

This secondary company is simply trying to make a secondary victim of you.  Ignore them.  Use your existing timeshare as you always have used it, or sell it or give it away.  Don't give them a dime.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 6, 2017)

I myself have gone through this in 2009.  Offer them$100 and then negotiate from there.  $200 and you break even due to that's what you received from Vida for attending the presentation. That's what I did.  Sent them a check and never heard from them again.  And still had my ts.

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> vidanta never wanted your timeshare.  You never got any money for your timeshare.  They inflated the asking price of what they sold you so they could make it look like a timeshare trade-in.  It was in fact an "allowance" that brought the purchase price down to what it would have been if you had walked in without any timeshare and said "No" until they got to that point.
> 
> This secondary company is simply trying to make a secondary victim of you.  Ignore them.  Use your existing timeshare as you always have used it, or sell it or give it away.  Don't give them a dime.


VICTORY instead of victim!! I really like the sounds of that


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 6, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> I myself have gone through this in 2009.  Offer them$100 and then negotiate from there.  $200 and you break even due to that's what you received from Vida for attending the presentation. That's what I did.  Sent them a check and never heard from them again.  And still had my ts.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


Wish I had received 200.00! was that peso or dollar bills? On second thought, I dont think I wanna know! lol


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 6, 2017)

It had to be dollars.


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 7, 2017)

I would go to the Vidanta Facebook page and post your story there.  They monitor that page very carefully and respond almost immediately.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 7, 2017)

Sigh. 
When I read a sentence that begins with, "They told me..." I just cringe.


----------



## jenmcnitt (Feb 7, 2017)

jenmcnitt said:


> The Private Reserve Travel Collection contract (their current exit program) has no such clause unfortunately.



I would like to happily report that I was contacted today and my complaint has been resolved.


----------



## Michele88 (Feb 7, 2017)

jenmcnitt said:


> I would like to happily report that I was contacted today and my complaint has been resolved.


That is really good news!!


----------



## Cat Thy (Jul 16, 2017)

pianoetudes said:


> The 5-day rescind is in clause #11. GENERAL PROVISIONS as follows:
> 
> ...
> Member has the right to cancel this Contract within five business days from the date Member signed this Contract (for purposes of this clause Sunday is the only non business day) by doing one of the following: (i) returning all documentation to the Member Services representative at the Resort where the Contract was signed and obtaining a signed receipt therefor within five business days from the date Member signed this Contract; or (ii) sending written notification by certified mail, return receipt requested, within five business days from the date Member Signed this Contract, to the Contact Center, with address at Paseo de la Marina Sur #220, Marina Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco 48335 Mexico. Company has the right to cancel this Contract within two business days from the date Member signed this Contract. In the event of cancellation either by Member or by Company, Company will reimburse monies paid by Member within 15 days after the date of cancellation. In the event of termination by Member more than five business  days from the date Member signed, no monies will be refunded. Notwithstanding any other provision of this Contract, the Company shall bear no risk of labor disturbances, acts of God or any other occurrence beyond the reasonable control of the Company, or for indirect, consequential, special, punitive or other damages to Member. In the event that anyone or more of the provisions of this Contract shall for any reason be held to be invalid or illegal in any respect, such invalidity shall not affect or impair the enforceability of any other provision herein. Member should not sign this Contract before reading and fully understanding it or if it contains any blank spaces other than the signature of Company.
> ...




Thank you SO MUCH for posting this. I could not find the info on how to cancel my contract and I've been worried sick. I am
Still within the 5 day period and still on property. Thank you for helping me save $$$ money and a lot of regret.


----------



## Micheled88 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Cat Thy
I hope you got the contract cancelled and you can move on to enjoying your vacation!


----------

